# Stretching hunting boots



## Devonlad (3 August 2017)

I have just come in to the ownership of a lovely pair of boots, one problem the top 2in are half an inch too tight!!!! I know people soak them in the bath etc etc, thinking of getting them stretched at local cobbler or sending them off to busy bees of newmarket? Any thoughts welcome... apart from people that wear zipped boots these are real boots (no zips lol)


----------



## Equi (3 August 2017)

Id send them off. Soaking in water willl loosen the leather and enable you to stretch them but you might also dry out the leather and risk them cracking cause you loose all the oils etc.


----------



## Devonlad (3 August 2017)

After a big pull with boot pulls and getting one on and the other half on I'm going to drop them in to the cobblers tomorrow for a 24hr stretch?!


----------



## Equi (3 August 2017)

Might take longer than that to set. Youll need to set them at home too (this is why boot stretchers were invented...not sure why they are not available anymore! lol)


----------



## spacefaer (5 August 2017)

You could get the cobbler to insert an extra section into the stitching at the back. It would be very unobtrusive and put less pressure on the existing leather. 

If you keep trying to stretch the leather, it puts stress on the stitching, which will eventually tear through the leather.

Make sure you keep the rest of the boot really well polished and supple.


----------



## Devonlad (7 August 2017)

Iv paid the £50 and had them sent of to Busy Bees in Newmarket to be done properly...

Will see if they can stretch them 2-3CM at the top on their special machine?


----------



## Devonlad (21 August 2017)

Got the boots back from Busy Bees of Newmarket and they have done an amazing job, stretching the upper part of the boot up to an inch they now fit great would defiantly recommend their services as they picked up and delivered back to London in one week.


----------

